# Eggs in incubator deflated a touch



## Jamie8488 (Oct 10, 2020)

Hi all , it’s my first time breeding this year , and the eggs that are in the incubator are at day 26 , 3 out of the 14 have deflated a touch, the rest are fine is there need for concern?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Oct 10, 2020)

Jamie8488 said:


> Hi all , it’s my first time breeding this year , and the eggs that are in the incubator are at day 26 , 3 out of the 14 have deflated a touch, the rest are fine is there need for concern?


If this were happening with my eggs (turtles) it's a sign that humidity is too low... but best wait for a snake breeder's comments....


----------



## Allan (Oct 10, 2020)

Assuming you are asking about snake eggs? If so, you don't need to worry. Snake eggs do deflate and sometimes discolour the closer they get to hatching.


----------



## Herpetology (Oct 10, 2020)

Hope this helps
30.5c day 1 to day 60 with a 1:1 Verm:water ratio, all hatched, aired them out once a week for 7 weeks then 2x a week for the end


----------



## Jamie8488 (Oct 10, 2020)

Allan said:


> Assuming you are asking about snake eggs? If so, you don't need to worry. Snake eggs do deflate and sometimes discolour the closer they get to hatching.


Yeah mate albino Darwin’s
[doublepost=1602321373,1602321303][/doublepost]


Herptology said:


> Hope this helps
> 30.5c day 1 to day 60 with a 1:1 Verm:water ratio, all hatched, aired them out once a week for 7 weeks then 2x a week for the end


Thanks for that


----------



## dragonlover1 (Oct 11, 2020)

Herptology said:


> Hope this helps
> 30.5c day 1 to day 60 with a 1:1 Verm:water ratio, all hatched, aired them out once a week for 7 weeks then 2x a week for the end


wow that's crazy, I have only done dragons and lacies


----------

